
Saving money on food is 'definitely a challenge' for millennials - hourislate
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/millennials-food-overspending-1.4978263
======
_Schizotypy
$1000 per month what the actual fuck I'm a millennial and my food costs are
around $30 per week, not per day. That's fucking insane.

